# Honda EU7000is Outlet



## GaRaS (Oct 1, 2018)

I bought a honda eu7000is for $421, flooded generator. The generator was in bad shape on the outside but inside oil splattered under the engine since the oil cap was missing. What i did to keep this running was i removed the gas tank,l and drained all out. I put new gas filter. drained the oil. Cleaned sparkplug and new air filter. Once i put it back i put new oil and gas. The generator was running great, rpm a is at 3300. The issue is the 2 electrical outlet not working, push button fuse is ok but the 30 amp is working and load tested for 3000 watts. Any ideas?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

GaRaS said:


> The issue is the 2 electrical outlet not working, push button fuse is ok but the 30 amp is working


Pull the panel. I'll guess that the circuit breakers for the 120V outlets or the GFI outlets themselves need to be replaced. Check for voltage before and after each component. You did reset the GFIs, right?



https://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/pci54494.pdf


----------



## GaRaS (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes i did press the reset on both outlet and hard as ****. I just ordered a replacement.



tabora said:


> You did reset the GFIs, right?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

replace the gfci outlet units and all of the panel breakers.
make sure to clean all of the plugs and connections inside the unit!
and use dielectric grease on all of the connections!
good score on the gen!
it is a good gx390 engine!


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

I hope you get it the outlet fixed. I have that unit as my primary for recharging batteries in low light season. It's saved me a BUNCH on fuel. I wished I had gotten one years previous.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the eu7000is gens are a real good gen set!
take care of it and it will last a long time!


----------



## GaRaS (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you everyone its fixed. Bad gfci, the gfci is expensive $80+. If i known the gfci is a leviton then i would have purchase it at home depot and save me money. The difference is just the green color on reset button.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

GaRaS said:


> Thank you everyone its fixed. Bad gfci, the gfci is expensive $80+. If i known the gfci is a leviton then i would have purchase it at home depot and save me money. The difference is just the green color on reset button.


You took a gamble and it clearly paid off. Not bad for 500 bucks.


----------

